# Not Bad For A Twenty Year Old Mount(Wood Duck)



## DRB1313 (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, The new reflectors came in today, so I had to
play around a bit..  I set up and old Wood Duck mount I had done a long time ago in front of the door.
Yeah! I know, Not he best background, I just wanted to test
out different settings with some strong backlighting.
On this one I was using the big white reflector to bounce the flash off of.
I had it set at a 45 deg. angle, kinda like a studio light.
Set the camera to expose the background how I wanted it and then played with different flash settings.
Hope Ya Enjoy


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 13, 2009)

I think you did a great job  the lighting looks good


----------



## Crickett (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## bristol_bound (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks mighty good to me. 
Would you mind showing us what the reflectors looks like.
Thanks


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 13, 2009)

Earl,  Google Lastolite Limited and look at the Tri-Grip reflectors.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 13, 2009)

So are you bouncin' a speedlight off of the reflector? Or reflecting ambient light? And how large was the one you used for this shot? I'm guessin' you're bouncin' a flash off of it based on that photo, which is great, by the way! Let me know how you like the reflectors if you don't mind after playin' with'em a while. I want to get some soon.


----------



## cornpile (Oct 13, 2009)

Well done,looks alive.Set him on a pond bank and shoot him.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 13, 2009)

A new layer of photography, flashes.  Should be fun to see your efforts, DRB.  You're off to a fine start.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 13, 2009)

real nice shot - no shadows there


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 13, 2009)

Browtine,  This was the 48" Tri-Grip.  I was using the white side and bouncing the speedlite off of it.
I can tell you already that I think this may have been the best money I have
spent in a while.
Today I just played around using them to bounce the flash, when
I get a person to shoot (Indoors and Out) I will give the bouncing of ambient light a go.
The one other thing I want to get is a large diffuser for outdoor use.


----------



## bristol_bound (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks DRB, can't wait to see more of your efforts.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 13, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Browtine,  This was the 48" Tri-Grip.  I was using the white side and bouncing the speedlite off of it.
> I can tell you already that I think this may have been the best money I have
> spent in a while.
> Today I just played around using them to bounce the flash, when
> ...



Thanks. I'm interested in tryin' some single strobe + reflector shots of people myself. Would make for a simple "on location" set-up. I can't wait for your shots from bouncin' ambient!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 13, 2009)

That didn't take you long to figure out!
Nice work DRB!!


----------



## Browtine (Oct 13, 2009)

I also want to try their Xpobalance but can't seem to find one anywhere in the U.S..


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 14, 2009)

Browtine said:


> I also want to try their Xpobalance but can't seem to find one anywhere in the U.S..



Hmmm!  I just looked at B&H and did not see the expo or the tri balance.
Maybe they are fairly new for them and they just have not sold them everywhere yet.
I'll let you know if and when I see them.


----------



## Freddy (Oct 14, 2009)

You got the light right on that one. If did't know better I would have said "take em".


----------



## Razorback (Oct 14, 2009)

DR,
Can you show us a pix of the setup?  I'm curious how you set your flash up to bounce off the Tri-Grip.

If I was a guessing man...I'm guessing the Last-O-Lite XpoBalance is not available stateside is because of Ed Pierce's 'Calibration Target' made by FJ Westcott.  Ed's a bit protective of 'his' tool. 
A few years ago I had the 'exclusive dealer table' during one of his 99 city seminar tours.  I had all of the Westcott & other misc. gear for sale plus a new widget.  At the time I was importing the QP Card by Gretag.  The QP Card was a small pack of ten self sticking targets... 1"x4" w/ a black, 18% gray and white patch.  Problem was it was similar to Ed's Calibration Target & he told me to take it off the table...so I did along with everything else.  I might have cut my nose off in spite but that traveling huckster* was not gonna tell me what I could sell.  He's a nice guy but at the time all he had was his 24" target selling for a 'show price' of $99 & my QP Cards were $16 for ten cards.


*just my opinion, for any traveling seminar that last 2 to 4 hours I treat them as an infomercial.  Sure you'll get some workable ideas but you'll have to sit through the rest of the push.

When I get off my rear I'll check the Bogen book to see if the XpoBalance is in the catalog.  I'll get back to say 'ya' or 'nay'.

Razor


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 14, 2009)

that is a sweet light on that bird bro !!! i am suprised we did not see it with an ipod in its ears !!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay Razor here you go.  This is the set-up I was using, the reflectors and 
the flash are not in the exact position, but you get the idea.
On the duck shot I was not using the second smaller reflector.
I had the flash on the sync cord and pointed it at the reflector.
It seemed to work better with the sto-fen diffuser on it too.
For close quarters it worked pretty well, but a remote for the flash would be nice.
Kinda my High tech Redneck way of doing it.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 14, 2009)

Ahhhh ok.


----------



## Razorback (Oct 14, 2009)

Lighting is like a game of pool...just gotta bounce the light to get it right.


Looks good & the end result shows it works.


Razor


----------



## Crickett (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice set up David. Just one question. How'd you get Bret to demonstrate while you took the photo?


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 14, 2009)

It's magic, just like how you got my dog in your avatar


----------



## Crickett (Oct 14, 2009)

Awww how cute.


----------



## leo (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Razorback (Oct 14, 2009)

Browtine said:


> I also want to try their Xpobalance but can't seem to find one anywhere in the U.S..



Just now getting back to ya on this...Bogen does not have them in their catalog.   So if you see one from B&H, Adorama or others it is being imported by them not by Bogen.

Sorry for the news but thats what it is.

Razor


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 14, 2009)

Beautiful Wood Duck!


----------



## Browtine (Oct 14, 2009)

Razorback said:


> DR,
> Can you show us a pix of the setup?  I'm curious how you set your flash up to bounce off the Tri-Grip.
> 
> If I was a guessing man...I'm guessing the Last-O-Lite XpoBalance is not available stateside is because of Ed Pierce's 'Calibration Target' made by FJ Westcott.  Ed's a bit protective of 'his' tool.
> ...



E-mailed Lastolite direct last night. Got a response first thing this morning (just now checked it though). They said that "Due to 'patent agreements' we are unable to sell the xpobalance in the USA"


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys! I guess we won't be getting one of those,Hey, but who
cares! I have a cleaning cloth that's 18%grey


----------



## Browtine (Oct 14, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Thanks for the info guys! I guess we won't be getting one of those,Hey, but who
> cares! I have a cleaning cloth that's 18%grey



Give me a day or two. May have a line on them anyway.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2009)

David, your work never ceases to amaze me!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Nick! I'm quite fond of you and your craft also!!


----------



## Razorback (Oct 14, 2009)

Browtine said:


> E-mailed Lastolite direct last night. Got a response first thing this morning (just now checked it though). They said that *"Due to 'patent agreements'* we are unable to sell the xpobalance in the USA"




See I told you Ed P. has a lock on the black, 18%gray & white digital calibration target.

I forgot to post Last-O-Lite has their EzBalance 18% Pop Open targets.

For the 18% gray lens cloth look up Wiko or Aspen.  Aspen is the co. that makes the lens cloths that comes with an attached stuff pouch.  Leupold & Nikon have their name on them.  If your real lucky you can find a freebie of either one.  I'll keep y'all in mind if I find some. 

Razor


----------



## Smokey (Oct 15, 2009)

Pretty interesting info.......just wish I could make sense of it.


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 15, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Pretty interesting info.......just wish I could make sense of it.



It's a Duck


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 19, 2009)

That is really nice work. I need to learn how to use a flash. Gotta get one first I guess. Been eyein the SB-600.


----------



## jason308 (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice work DRB!!!!  I don't know where I'd be without my reflectors now....I can't imagine shooting without them.


----------

